# skull ornament?



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i want to put a skull in my tank with my gold but i dont want to kill him. any material i should be aware of that may harm or kill my p? i havent found any cool skulls in the petstores so that's why i'm asking this question. i found one at the mall, but still worried.


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

hey whats up ,you might try a gothic store they should probally have ceramic skulls that shouldt affect your fish or the ph. or you could go try a animal skull ,i seen a dog skull that looked really cool but i would make sure its ok to have a real skull in the tank first. if you do decide you want an animal skull i would suggest looking for some road kills or go to a slaughter house


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

MY TANK W/ SKULL

CHECK OUT THIS SKULL.......









I'M PRETTY SURE IT'S MADE OUT OF HARD AND SOLID PLASTIC RESIN OF SOME SORT.









I REAL ANIMAL SKULL? WHAT KIND OF ANIMAL?









P.S. AVOID ANYTHING W/ PAINT


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my tank..with a bull skull.you can do just make sure the skull is well cleaned.but there is one thing.eventually the water, ammonia and what not's will start eating away at the skull.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Yo The Pack, 
That skull looks damn cool.







Hell yea!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

You can find animal skulls in the forest. Skulls give the tank a kind of natural look.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I have two skulls in my p tank. There some sort of hard plastic piggy bank. The only problem I have is that a lot of fish crap gets into it, but with my WC I clean them out as well. These have had no affect on my wter parameters.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

cool thanks guys.

i found one at my friends store in the mall, spencers. he's giving it to me for free, but problem is theres red on the teeth. its a vampire skull. so thats why i was curious.


----------

